# CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht



## dertourist48 (28. Dezember 2012)

*CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Nachdem ich bislang meinen CPU mit dem eigenen boxed Kühler betreibe,möchte ich mich ein wenig an das Thema OC heranwagen. Daher muss der Alte für einen besseren Kühler weichen.

Ich habe mir schon einige CPU Kühler, die im Forum durchgaengig auch empfohlen wurden, angeschaut. Ich könnte den grösseren Macho HR 02 kaufen, allerdings könnte es Probleme mit dem Einbau geben.

Alternativ stünde der COOLER MASTER HYPER 212 EVO zur Auswahl. Dieser ist wohl von den Massen etwas schlanker als der Macho. Könnte ich ohne Bedenken zum Cooler Master zugreifen ?


----------



## alexq (28. Dezember 2012)

Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Wenn Du bis 4,4-4,5 GHz gehen möchtest, geht dem Cooler Master die Puste aus.


----------



## dertourist48 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



alexq schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?


 
Strike-X Advance Devil Red Information

Dieses habe ich.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Darin könntest Du diesen einbauen be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## dertourist48 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Bitte,wenn was empfohlen wird, nur von Modellen der Marken CoolerMaster, Thermaltake, Thermalright, Xigmatek, Xilence, Zalman..


----------



## facehugger (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Dieser ist auch gut:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und hier meist die 2. Empfehlung nach dem Macho...

Gruß


----------



## Supeq (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Der Macho passt in dein Gehäuse, gibt also keinen Grund den nicht zu nehmen ^^


----------



## facehugger (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



Supeq schrieb:


> Der Macho passt in dein Gehäuse, gibt also keinen Grund den nicht zu nehmen ^^


Jap, laut der geposteten Artikelinformation passen CPU-Kühler bis 163mm in dein Case. Also nimm die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" unter den CPU-Kühlern und gut

Gruß


----------



## leckerbier (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Wie wäre es mit einer teuren Kompakt-Wasserkühlung! Von CoolerMaster kommt im Januar die Eisberg-Reihe 120/240 raus.


----------



## Fischer995 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



> Wie wäre es mit einer teuren Kompakt-Wasserkühlung! Von CoolerMaster kommt im Januar die Eisberg-Reihe 120/240 raus.


Der war gut. Kompakt-waküs sin der letzte müll. Laut und meist nur so stark wie ein normaler luftkühler. Ich rate dir sehr zu einem richtig gescheiten Lu-Kühler. Bringt dir viel mehr ruhe ins case.
Kann mich hier nur mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-e, dem Macho hr-02 und dem K2 von Alpenföhn anschließen. Des sind klasse kühler.


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Bitte,wenn was empfohlen wird, nur von Modellen der Marken CoolerMaster, Thermaltake, Thermalright, Xigmatek, Xilence, Zalman..


 
LOL, warum empfehlt Ihr die ganze Zeit EKL?!?


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1


----------



## dertourist48 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Hmm..ok..den Macho könnte ich bestellen. Nur habe ich die Corsair Vengeance 1600. Die sind ja nicht besonders flach. Könnte es hier zu Problemen beim Einbau kommen ?


----------



## facehugger (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Hmm..ok..den Macho könnte ich bestellen. Nur habe ich die Corsair Vengeance 1600. Die sind ja nicht besonders flach. Könnte es hier zu Problemen beim Einbau kommen ?


Hast du welche mit "Hahnenkämmen"? Dann könnte es in der Tat zu Platzproblemen mit ausladenden Turmkühlern kommen. Was denkst du, warum hier meist jene Riegel empfohlen werden:


Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Den Macho würde ich nicht in das Case einbauen, auch wenn Du noch 1mm Luft haben solltest.
Schlägt der Kühler eventuell doch am Seitenteil an, kann das klappern oder vibrieren.


----------



## dertourist48 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Somit waere der Macho aus dem Spiel. Da EKL, be Quiet hier nicht verfügbar sind,werde ich wohl entweder zum Cooler Master Hyper 412S oder 212 Evo zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## facehugger (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Den Macho würde ich nicht in das Case einbauen, auch wenn Du noch 1mm Luft haben solltest.
> Schlägt der Kühler eventuell doch am Seitenteil an, kann das klappern oder vibrieren.


Ja, ein bissi Platzangst könnte der Dicke schon bekommen dann doch eher den Brocken oder den kleenen Macho:


Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## dertourist48 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Huii...siehe an..zwei haette ich noch.. den NH-L9I von Noctuan und  NH-U9B SE2 . Wie waeren die denn so ?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Der NH-L9i ist für HTPC gedacht, der fällt schon mal weg .
Den NH-U9B SE2 könntest Du mal einbauen, ein bissel OC wäre vielleicht drin,
weit kommst Du mit diesen aber auch nicht.


----------



## dertourist48 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D
Nach dieser liste tut der cm evo 212 gar nicht so schlecht abschneiden. Da es im online shop zufällig 30% ermäßigung gibt,werde ich mir wohl den auch bestellen.

Das einzige was mich an einem Kauf hindert,ist der Einbau.der soll wohl recht aufwändig sein,wie in einem bekannten online versandelhandel durch einen Besitzer beschrieben.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Teste doch einfach mal den  NH-U9B SE2 , den hast Du doch schon, wechseln kannst Du immer noch


----------



## SgtRheinstein (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Also ich kann auch den Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 uneingeschränkt empfehlen!  Super teil!


----------



## Azzryal (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich habe den gleichen CPU und kühle ihn mit dem bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 2.
der CPU wird nie zu heiss, habe ihn derzeit mit 4,3 GHz laufen, temperatur unter Vollast liegt dabei meistens bei etwas über 50°C, der ist super leise und sieht gut aus.
das war für mich wichtig, weil ich ein sichtfenster im gehäuse habe.


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Ich werde mal die Tage schauen..vielleicht bestelle ich mir ja doch den dark rock pro 2. Erst mal das alte Jahr in Ruhe ausklingen lassen..ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein für alle frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Danke, dass wünschen wir Dir auch.

Der Dark Rock Pro 2 passt nicht in Dein Case.


----------



## minicoopers (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Da der Dark Rock Pro 2 nicht in dein Gehäuse passt, könntest Du dir auch den EKL K2 holen. Das ist auch ein sehr guter Kühler (m.M.n.) Und mit einer Hühe von 15,8 cm sollte der auch ins Gehäuse passen


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Der ekl k2 schaut gut aus.Die Frage ist halt nur,ob die RAMs Probleme beim Einbau machen.Mein Board ist das Gigabyte Z77X D3H und wie RAMs Corsair Vengeance 1600.
Der große Macho,dark pro 2 be quiet sowie mugen 3 kommen wohl nicht in frage aufgrund der große.Der k2 würde da wohl eher passen, wobei,wenn ich mich nicht irre, 160 mm hoch ist, und somit nur noch 3mm platz wären im gehäuse. Welche Kühler würden sonst noch in frage kommen?

Der be Quiet Topflow sr1 passt nicht.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Wenn Du Ram ohne diesen "Kamm" hast dann gibt es da keinerlei Porbleme mit dem Einbau.
Ich habe den K2 ja selbst auch und bei mir ist auch nicht mehr viel Platz zur Gehäusewand 

Der Mugen 3 würde doch passen. Der hat einen höhe von 158mm


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2012)

Warum nicht den Thermalright True Spirit 140 empfehlen? Preis und Kühlung/Lautstärke liegt auf dem Niveau vom Macho. Aber, man hat keine Probleme mit den hohen Kühlern beim RAM, weil er viel flacher ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Warum nicht den Thermalright True Spirit 140 empfehlen? Preis und Kühlung/Lautstärke liegt auf dem Niveau vom Macho. Aber, man hat keine Probleme mit den hohen Kühlern beim RAM, weil er viel flacher ist.


 
Der passt doch erst recht nicht in das Case.


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Also..bei den Gehäuse Maßen bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.ich habe mal auf die Rechnung gesehen und das Modell im Web rausgesucht und da würde ich auf folgende Maße kommen:
H:472 mm B:195 mm T:505 mm

Ich werde,wenn ich wieder daheim bin, nachmessen.Sollten die Werte stimmen,könnte ich mir nämlich den großen Macho bestellen. Richtig?


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Mit der dicken Berta wird das sehr, sehr eng Strike-X Advance Devil Red Specs.


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Das gute Ding scheint ja enorme Maße zu haben


----------



## Horilein (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Hat er
Passt,aber war auch ne enge Kiste im Define R3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Also...die RAMs sind die mit dem Kamm.Belegt sind 2 der 4 Steckplätze. Die RAMs habe ich erst vor kurzem gekauft,daher würde ich sie nur ungern tauschen. Das ist schon recht tricky..welcher kühler würde denn ohne Probleme passen zefix nochmal.

Das Bild sieht riesig aus.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere passen unter den EKL K2 auch RAM-Riegel mit Kamm. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Horilein (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Wäre zu prüfen ob die "Kämme" nicht abgebaut werden können?


----------



## MistaKrizz (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Wie wärs mitm Alpenföhn Himalava? Ist mit noch so hohen Kämmen (Trident ) kompatibel, und sollte, wenn dein Case 190mm breit ist reinpassen.


MFG


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Wie wärs mitm Alpenföhn Himalava? Ist mit noch so hohen Kämmen (Trident ) kompatibel, und sollte, wenn dein Case 190mm breit ist reinpassen.


 
Nee, der passt auch nicht.


----------



## MistaKrizz (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Dann hilft nurnoch: Macho und LP RAM!


MFG


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Oder nix mit OC. Zumindest solange es nicht nötig ist. Der Prozzi sollte ja genug Saft haben, um damit 1-2 Jahre ohne Probleme Surfen, zocken und ein bissl Schularbeit zu verrichten.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Oder nix mit OC. Zumindest solange es nicht nötig ist. Der Prozzi sollte ja genug Saft haben, um damit 1-2 Jahre ohne Probleme Surfen, zocken und ein bissl Schularbeit zu verrichten.


 
Selbstverständlich, hat der genug Power unterm Deckel.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der passt doch erst recht nicht in das Case.



Der True Spirit 140 hat die Maße 53 x 155 x 170mm (LxBxH). Nur als Vergleich für den TE, der Macho hat  150 x 129 x 162mm (LxBxH mit Lüfter)  Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie groß das Gehäuse des TE ist. Vielleicht passt er ja. Nebenbei bemerkt, Inkompatibilitäten mit Speicher-Heatspreadern treten beim True Spirit nicht auf. Deswegen habe ich mich auch für das Gerät entschieden.


----------



## poweruser181 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

ich würde den "COOLER MASTER HYPER 212 EVO" dem Macho vorziehen


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



poweruser181 schrieb:


> ich würde den "COOLER MASTER HYPER 212 EVO" dem Macho vorziehen


 
Aus welchem Grund ?


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der True Spirit 140 hat die Maße 53 x 155 x 170mm (LxBxH). Nur als Vergleich für den TE, der Macho hat  150 x 129 x 162mm (LxBxH mit Lüfter)  Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie groß das Gehäuse des TE ist. Vielleicht passt er ja. Nebenbei bemerkt, Inkompatibilitäten mit Speicher-Heatspreadern treten beim True Spirit nicht auf. Deswegen habe ich mich auch für das Gerät entschieden.


 
Gut möglich das er 190mm breit ist.Genaueres kann ich sagen,wenn ich wieder daheim bin.

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&catid=39&Itemid=71

Dieser hier sollte es laut Rechnung sein.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund ?


 
Vielleicht hat poweruser181 schon einen Gehörschaden .


----------



## MistaKrizz (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Der Alpenföhn Gotthard velleicht?


MFG


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Also in der Beschreibung vom Gehäuse steht das er CPU Kühler mit einer Höhe von bis zu 163mm unterstützt.


----------



## MistaKrizz (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Also würde der Gotthard passen! 


MFG


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Und der hätte keine Probleme mit dem Kamm von den RAMs?


----------



## MistaKrizz (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Nein, da er viel Platz bietet!  Sogar die sehr hohen Kingston HyperX Predator würden drunter pasen! 


MFG


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mich in dem Fall auch für den EKL entscheiden. Immer gute Qualität.


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

http://www.amazon.de/EKL-Alpenföhn-...PS62/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356898523&sr=8-1

Wäre dieser der richtige?


----------



## poweruser181 (31. Dezember 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat poweruser181 schon einen Gehörschaden .


 
na klar ^^



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund ?



weil n Freund von mir den hat, und er meinte, dass er glücklich damit ist. Ich persönlich bin mehr so der WaKü Typus


----------



## Morishno (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

bei geizhals steht der gotthardt hat 167mm. währen das dann nicht ein paar mm zu hoch ?


----------



## BabaYaga (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Also ich kühl meinen 3570k mit dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn und der läuft schon eine ganze Ewigkeit stabil beim Zoggen auf 4,5 Ghz. Kann ich also empfehlen für OC 
Beim Benchen auch mit 4,6 wenns ned all zu lange is *gg*
Find ich eigentlich ziemlich gut für ne LuKü!

Der eine Ram-Riegel sitzt in meinem Mid-Towser zwar etwas knapp am Lüfter aber das sehe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil  gg


----------



## dertourist48 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Ich messe morgen erst mal das Gehäuse und dann weiß ich erst mal weiter. Es gibt ja genug Auswahl an guten CPU Kühlern, nur nutzt alles nix, wenn er denn nicht da rein passt.

Prost und alles gute im neuen Jahr


----------



## dgcss (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

den gibts auch noch ... passt auch aufn Voll bestücktes Brett mit vengeance Speichern ..... Manko ist halt das der Kühler ohne Lüfter kommt ... Sprich zzgl Lüftern liegt er bei knapp 80€ bei caseking


----------



## dertourist48 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

So..ich hoffe mal,ihr seid alle gut durchs neue Jahr gekommen. Ich habe eben mal nachgemessen. Es ist der Tower mit 163mm Breite. Somit fallen einige CPU Kühler wie der grosse Macho schon mal weg. An der Gehaeuseplatte befindet sich noch ein Lüfter. Den könnte ich aber weg machen.
Klein,aber fein muss er also sein der Kühler  Ich hoffe mal, das ich mich bald entscheiden kann für den passenden Kühler. Im Sommer kann es hier sehr warm werden, daher sollte ein entsprechender Kühler angebracht werden.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Ist das Gehäuse 163 mm breit oder ist der Abstand zwischen Mainboard und Seitenwand 163 mm ?
Mess mal bitte den Abstand vom Mainboard/CPU zur Seitenwand


----------



## dertourist48 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Der Abstand zwischen MB und Seitenwand betraegt 163 mm. Vom CPU sollten es wohl 1-2mm weniger sein ?


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Uha, der Macho HR-02 ist mit Lüfter 162mm hoch. Das könnte verdammich knapp werden...

Nimm den Alpenföhn Brocken. Der hat von den Abmessungen her (BxTxH) 125 x 79 x 157 mm und kostet ca. 35 €. Das Teil ist maximal 21 dB(A) laut, was OK ist (immer relativ gesehen). Von der Kühlung her, ist der vollkommen ausreichend. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Alpenfoehn/Brocken/31283/?tk=7&lk=1693

Der Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B würde es auch tun. Ist aber halt ca. 10 Euro teurer. Abmessungen (BxTxH) 130 x 132 x 158 mm und als PCGH Edition auch nur 21 dB(A) laut. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Scythe/Mugen_3_Rev.B_PCGH-Edition/972533/?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Alternativ könnte man zum EKL Alpenföhn Brocken greifen, der kühlt nur minimal schlechter  
Ich hab das mal als Vergleichsliste zusammengefasst: Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120, Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029), EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (84000000046), Thermalright True Spirit 120, EKL Alpenföhn Ma


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2013)

Oder aber der BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 wie in meiner Sig. Der passt mit dem Corsair Ram haargenau, und auch von der Höhe. 
Läuft damit auf 4GHz und 30% lüfter maximal 55 grad.


----------



## Jonnyhh (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Was hälst du vom Coolermaster TPC-800. Habe den mit einem 2500k bei 4,2Ghz laufen. Als Lüfter ist ein Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm verbaut.
 
Unter Last liege ich zwischen 43 und 50 Grad, je nachdem wie hoch die Raumtemperatur ist!
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...blocker-BlackSilent-Fan-XL2-120mm::12840.html*
*


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Hast du da die Abmessungen? Weil, es geht ja darum, dass der Kühler von der Höhe und der Breite passt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Der Coolermaster TPC-800 hat die Abmessungen 134 x 74 x 158 mm. Wegen Details: Siehe TPC 800 (EU only) - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case, Cooler, Power Supply, Laptop Cooling, Gaming Peripherals
Die Abmessungen des Kühlkörpers findet man dort auch


----------



## dertourist48 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*



cap82 schrieb:


> Oder aber der BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 wie in meiner Sig. Der passt mit dem Corsair Ram haargenau, und auch von der Höhe.
> Läuft damit auf 4GHz und 30% lüfter maximal 55 grad.



Der Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced sieht gut aus,genau so wie der Brocken. Hat der Rock wirklich nur 9.5 cm Höhe und 12.2 cm Breite ? Dann haette ich ja gar kein Problem mit dem Einbau . Der Brocken ist günstiger und bislang habe ich auch nur positives vom Brocken gelesen. Somit müsste ich mich nur zwischen einen der beiden Entscheiden.

@ich888 danke für den Vergleich. Hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

Der "be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1"  hat die Abmessung (BxHxT) 122 x 167 x 95 mm. Ich kann jetzt nur nicht sagen, ob die 9,5 cm Tiefe, mit oder ohne Lüfter sind.


----------



## dertourist48 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Höhe 167mm? Das wird nix. Es passen Kühler mit einer Höhe bis 163mm in das Gehäuse. Werde zusehen das ich den Brocken mir besorge.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

Wäre eine gute Wahl!


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Sorry sorry sorry! 
Ich war mir sicher er ist nur 15,7 hoch! Aber 16,7 ist richtig.
Dann wird das wohl leider nix.


----------



## dertourist48 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5 3570k gesucht*

Oh Wunder, oh Wunder...da ich demnaechst Urlaub in der "Heimat" machen werde, habe ich mir gestern den kleinen Macho bestellt. Dieser wird nun demnaechst meinen PC bestücken und kühlen, so das ich getrosst ein wenig die CPU anheizen kann. Momentan habe ich mit dem boxed Kühler Temperatur um die 31-33 Grad bei kaum nennenswerter Last. Beim zocken komme ich auf 46-48 Grad. Da es im Sommer hier recht heiss wird, in den Sommermonaten bis zu 43 Grad, ist es wohl unumgaenglich einen passabler Kühler zu besitzen. Ich hoffe der kleine Macho wird bei mir seinen guten Dienst leisten und an heissen Sommertagen den CPU nicht zum Schwitzen bringen )


----------

